# Job search



## stuff_it (Sep 26, 2011)

AaaaAAaAAAAAAAAaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaAAAsaaaAAAAaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAgh!

That is all...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 26, 2011)

Same here. Gets fuckin' worse when dealing with agencies...


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 26, 2011)

No agencies are taking on around here, you have to apply for jobs via agency individually.

Had one interview this _year._


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 26, 2011)

I applied for everything today in the nude (online!) just to change things up a bit....


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 26, 2011)

...that's pretty tough man...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 26, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> I applied for everything today in the nude (online!) just to change things up a bit....



nude? online?
there's only one direction where your day is heading...


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 26, 2011)

Nah, I have a naked toyboy just over there>>>>>>>>>

No need for online pr0n at this hour. Need to go get some clothes that haven't got holes in. *waves goodbye to meagre savings*


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice, the ones that want things like a secretary that can read technical drawings, etc seem to actually be the quickest to turn me down....15 years of office experience and a year as a student of engineering is not qualified enough to even get an interview...which of course means that as usual thy have a stack of cv's from people who have done that actual job before. 

The boss at my boyfriends work has said he won't even guarantee to interview me as he's had so many applications. (my boyfriend got interviewed the same day he rang him and hired on the spot, but he has a trade)


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 1, 2011)

Sum fule has decided to give me an interview...


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 17, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> AaaaAAaAAAAAAAAaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaAAAsaaaAAAAaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAgh!
> 
> That is all...


^^^^This again, I'm afraid.

Have now partially rewritten my CV, and have thrown in the towel re sensible covering letters - I even mention my tea making skillz now....surely I must get something eventually!?


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 17, 2011)

35 more sent off today, none with a 'proper application' option so I'm not expecting any responses.

Better go put up with some mum shit fer cash then.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 17, 2011)

I have actually found that the best way to job hunt is to be sure that your CV is online on all the job sites. Then the agencies find you.

I am just about to put my CVs online again, you need to repeat the process every two to three weeks because they ignore old CVs but I find this has a higher success rate than searching for suitable jobs which is soul destroying.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 17, 2011)

weltweit said:


> I have actually found that the best way to job hunt is to be sure that your CV is online on all the job sites. Then the agencies find you.
> 
> I am just about to put my CVs online again, you need to repeat the process every two to three weeks because they ignore old CVs but I find this has a higher success rate than searching for suitable jobs which is soul destroying.



I have done this since February, agencies are clearly not looking for me.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 17, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> I have done this since February, agencies are clearly not looking for me.



Oh, shame ..


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 17, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> I have done this since February, agencies are clearly not looking for me.



Keep trying.
It's a slow market...

oh, btw, you're not the only one struggling


----------



## weltweit (Oct 17, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> I have done this since February, agencies are clearly not looking for me.



I register my CV at the following:
www.planetrecruit.???
www.reed.co.uk
www.jobserve.com
www.jobsearch.co.uk
www.totaljobs.com
www.monster.co.uk

Actually I never sent my CV into planetrecruit but for some reason they seem to get it.
Which jobs boards are you using stuff_it?


----------



## weltweit (Oct 17, 2011)

Also stuff_it you have to pepper your CV with words that agencies are likely to use to search for people like you - I am sure this is just telling you to suck eggs if so ignore - but agencies search the CV database by keyword.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 17, 2011)

weltweit said:


> I register my CV at the following:
> www.planetrecruit.???
> www.reed.co.uk
> www.jobserve.com
> ...


Reed, totaljobs, the local one for milton keynes. I seem to remember Monster generating a lot of spam if I made my CV in any way searchable on it last time I used it so I've been avoiding that one. And of course have looked in the Guardian jobs for lefty shit, and on the jobcentre website as lots of the big local employers only advertise there and on their own websites.

 


weltweit said:


> Also stuff_it you have to pepper your CV with words that agencies are likely to use to search for people like you - I am sure this is just telling you to suck eggs if so ignore - but agencies search the CV database by keyword.


They don't even respond to direct can I have this job/can I sign up for your agency emails!


----------



## weltweit (Oct 17, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> I seem to remember Monster generating a lot of spam if I made my CV in any way searchable on it last time I used it so I've been avoiding that one.



Oh, monster has been quite important for me, in the couple of weeks following me updating my CV there I usually get phone calls. I have not had a problem with spam from them myself.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 17, 2011)

weltweit said:


> Oh, monster has been quite important for me, in the couple of weeks following me updating my CV there I usually get phone calls. I have not had a problem with spam from them myself.


I may give them another go. They were quite new when I first used them, things have probably improved since then.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 17, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> I may give them another go. They were quite new when I first used them, things have probably improved since then.



For some reason they only seem to accept CVs in recent word format, I tried to upload one in Word 95 and they would not accept it.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 17, 2011)

what's your line of work?


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 17, 2011)

weltweit said:


> For some reason they only seem to accept CVs in recent word format, I tried to upload one in Word 95 and they would not accept it.


Is ok, I'm a student so I have a recent copy.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 17, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> what's your line of work?



who? me - I work in sales


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 17, 2011)

Can be a bit demoralising with the nature of the work, but have you done the agency run if you're having trouble finding full time work?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 17, 2011)

weltweit said:


> who? me - I work in sales



Sales? Sales people are always safe (unless you're in retail).


----------



## weltweit (Oct 17, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Can be a bit demoralising with the nature of the work, but have you done the agency run if you're having trouble finding full time work?



How do you mean "the agency run" .. I am putting myself out there where agencies look but I have not done more than that atm..


----------



## weltweit (Oct 17, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Sales? Sales people are always safe (unless you're in retail).


Unfortunately I am quite specialised (or at least my experience is). :-(


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 17, 2011)

agency wants to put me to another pharmaceutical company...
i don't mind but I'm not fond of working for this one - they have had some bad rep.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 17, 2011)

weltweit said:


> How do you mean "the agency run" .. I am putting myself out there where agencies look but I have not done more than that atm..



Wonder round town and look at boards outside agencies...still seems to be a fair bit of office based stuff round Northampton, obviously don't know what other parts of the country are like.

What I'm going to have to do soon if some one doesn't give me a full time role related to my skills or I get some more bookings.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 17, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> what's your line of work?


Mainly admin/office recently but I've done near enough everything, an very computer literate etc. I've also done the equivalent of the first year of a mechanical engineering degree including the compulsory applied maths course, some (very basic using a package) website design, some basic logo design type stuff, a little marketing, been a medical secretary, worked at a charity that did legal help for refugees, xmas pudding factory (urgh), was a student nurse for two years but my finances couldn't take it, painted the pictures on new fairground rides, done some warehouse management (on the sly when the boss was playing computer games) and so on....

I'm happy to do pretty much anything on a sliding scale of money/distance - eg I'm not going to commute into London to clean loos, and ideally I would get work in some sort of engineering or technology company, or possibly scientific - even if it were office work but tbf I'd consider anything atm.

I also make a mean cuppa, even old folk compliment my tea making skillz.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 17, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> agency wants to put me to another pharmaceutical company...
> i don't mind but I'm not fond of working for this one - they have had some bad rep.



I worked for a Japanese company, for a single day!! I left and went to work for a German one instead.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 17, 2011)

weltweit said:


> Unfortunately I am quite specialised (or at least my experience is). :-(



same here mate.
i'm fucked when this contract finishes...

what do you sell? cock rings and fake fannies?


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 17, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Can be a bit demoralising with the nature of the work, but have you done the agency run if you're having trouble finding full time work?


Out of the question for me, none are taking people on atm round here.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 17, 2011)

weltweit said:


> I worked for a Japanese company, for a single day!! I left and went to work for a German one instead.



lol! they are very similar.
i prefer the germanic ones tbh.
too much of a glass ceiling in japanese comps,,,


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 17, 2011)

Maybe have a look on some of the Northampton sites? You could be in Brackmills in 25/30mins from your place.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 17, 2011)

I fucking hate job searching.  There is literally nothing more tedious on the face if the planet.  About a month of looking, only 2 interviews.  Not for anything that spectacular, either.  Ho hum.  Good luck to everyone in the same boat - I share your pain.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 17, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> same here mate.
> i'm fucked when this contract finishes...



A lot of agencies are pretty lazy, they see that I used to sell xyz and assume that I still want to sell them, when in fact the last thing I want is to go backwards.

Have these people not heard of transferrable skills?


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 17, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Maybe have a look on some of the Northampton sites? You could be in Brackmills in 25/30mins from your place.


I've been applying for some in N'hampton, but not gone looking for agencies up there much. I've been looking within a 30 mile radius mainly, so including N'hampton, Luton, etc...


----------



## weltweit (Oct 17, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> lol! they are very similar.
> i prefer the germanic ones tbh.
> too much of a glass ceiling in japanese comps,,,



I have also worked for a family owned company, now there was a glass ceiling if there ever was one!! family only!! If I can help it I will never work for a family company again!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 17, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> I've been applying for some in N'hampton, but not gone looking for agencies up there much. I've been looking within a 30 mile radius mainly, so including N'hampton, Luton, etc...



Try giving Pertemps and Office Angles a call. Used both of them in the past and they seem to be at the slightly better end of the market. Barclaycard & Nationwide is often looking for customer service peeps and use them, just make on that you'd be interested in going permanent or at least plan on sticking it a while.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 17, 2011)

TBF I couldn't give a rats arse who I work for so long as they don't torture babies atm, worrying about a glass ceiling is the least of my worries as I'm doing my degree. Reckon that may put people off, but then the other option is not to mention any of my recent academic achievements or even what I've been doing this year...


----------



## weltweit (Oct 17, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> TBF I couldn't give a rats arse who I work for so long as they don't torture babies atm, worrying about a glass ceiling is the least of my worries as I'm doing my degree. Reckon that may put people off, but then the other option is not to mention any of my recent academic achievements or even what I've been doing this year...



A CV is only a tool to get you an interview. If you think the inclusion of your most recent studies might put them off I would be tempted to omit them.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 17, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Try giving Pertemps and Office Angles a call. Used both of them in the past and they seem to be at the slightly better end of the market. Barclaycard & Nationwide is often looking for customer service peeps and use them, just make on that you'd be interested in going permanent or at least plan on sticking it a while.


Banks want perfect credit ratings - if I couldn't get agency work with banks years ago over a disputed mobile phone bill of a couple hundred....


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 17, 2011)

weltweit said:


> A CV is only a tool to get you an interview. If you think the inclusion of your most recent studies might put them off I would be tempted to omit them.


I have several versions - it's gone a bit 'this week I will be mostly using *this* CV and cover letter'.

I've had three interviews since Feb, one I wouldn't have got if I hadn't mentioned my degree subject, one I wouldn't have got if I hadn't mentioned I was studying (but not what subject), and one was an application form that didn't leave room to mention it.

Based on this I've decided to play CV roulette, and just change it really often/change what sort of jobs I apply for by the week.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 17, 2011)

Mine is far from perfect and worked for Nationwide at the start of the year.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 17, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Mine is far from perfect and worked for Nationwide at the start of the year.


Yes but I'm a crim as well for at least another year... 

I have the whole of the next few months to fail to get jobs anyway, so dunno what I'm worried about. *shrug*

Clearly didn't get the charity one I applied for as they should have rung by now (today) if I did, they always post you bloody no's I wish places would at least email them so you don't end up wondering for ages.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 17, 2011)

My pet hate... If you've gone to all the effort least they could do is give you the basic courtesy of a reply.  

I always lie about my record unless I know I will get an ecrb check.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh, I'm sure they will reply - it's the way they are happy to ring or email if you get it, but then only send a second class letter if you don't; making you spend ages wondering.

I don't expect them to want to ring up people to give them rejections but would a rejection via email be so much harder than a letter? IT would be cheaper for a start! 

Also as I'm round my mum's Mr _it has rung bloody twice since 4pm, he never rings - he texts. No one ever bloody rings, every time the phone goes I wonder if it's the job, but of course it's Mr _it ringing up to see if I got it.


----------



## Kidda (Oct 17, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> I fucking hate job searching. There is literally nothing more tedious on the face if the planet. About a month of looking, only 2 interviews. Not for anything that spectacular, either. Ho hum. Good luck to everyone in the same boat - I share your pain.



Thats actually quite good going 2 interviews in a month of looking.

I applied for all sorts of places this past year with varying levels of reply, just as i was starting to stress about christmas coming i got two interviews in a week and offered both jobs.

The jobs market is a funny ole place at the moment.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 17, 2011)

Kidda said:


> Thats actually quite good going 2 interviews in a month of looking.
> 
> I applied for all sorts of places this past year with varying levels of reply, just as i was starting to stress about christmas coming i got two interviews in a week and offered both jobs.
> 
> The jobs market is a funny ole place at the moment.



Yeah, I guess 2 interviews is alright.  I'm not exactly aiming for the stars, though.  Just some office role which doesn't look too hideous to get me back into work after an extended hiatus.

Fucking job websites are shit, though.  You click a button, send your CV and basically never hear back.  Not that its the end of the world if that's all you're doing, but still, fuck them.

I think I did ok at the interview today.  Will have to wait and see, but got good vibes.  The last one went ok, but it was a hell of a commute (more than I was led to believe - was a half hour walk from the station, after catching a bus and a train) and I made it clear in the interview that I would have to think about things were I to be offered the position.  Sort of knew I wouldn't get it after saying that, even though I think I answered their questions well.  Good practice, though.

I did an application form for something with the railways called "train delay excuse provider" or some shit.  £29k - a good deal more than I've ever earned before - and I have no experience in the railway area, but I fit the person spec so why the fuck not?  Would be nice to hear back on that one...


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 18, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> I did an application form for something with the railways called "train delay excuse provider" or some shit. £29k - a good deal more than I've ever earned before - and I have no experience in the railway area, but I fit the person spec so why the fuck not? Would be nice to hear back on that one...


Almost anything railway related they drug test you.

Sounds a rather dull job unless they actually let you make your own reasons up, in which case I'd happily take it at minimum wage.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 18, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Almost anything railway related they drug test you.
> 
> Sounds a rather dull job unless they actually let you make your own reasons up, in which case I'd happily take it at minimum wage.



Yeah, but I'm not really doing drugs at the moment, so shouldn't be an issue.  Besides, I actually think its back office and not strictly to do with the day to day operational stuff concerning 100's of tons of metal flying along at 120mph with hundreds of people inside, so maybe safety would be a bit less important and I could sneak the odd weekend pill or whatever?

Someone has to make up the reasons why trains are late, surely? "Leaves on the line" - pathetic!  When I'm in charge it'll be all "quantum time portal fluctuation related delay" and shit like that.  Keep the public entertained, innit?


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 18, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> I did an application form for something with the railways called "train delay excuse provider" or some shit. £29k - a good deal more than I've ever earned before - and I have no experience in the railway area, but I fit the person spec so why the fuck not? Would be nice to hear back on that one...


Oh wow is that a real job?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 18, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> *Mainly admin/office recently but I've done near enough everything, an very computer literate etc. I've also done the equivalent of the first year of a mechanical engineering degree including the compulsory applied maths course, some (very basic using a package) website design, some basic logo design type stuff, a little marketing, been a medical secretary, worked at a charity that did legal help for refugees, xmas pudding factory (urgh), was a student nurse for two years but my finances couldn't take it, painted the pictures on new fairground rides, done some warehouse management (on the sly when the boss was playing computer games) and so on....*
> 
> I'm happy to do pretty much anything on a sliding scale of money/distance - eg I'm not going to commute into London to clean loos, and ideally I would get work in some sort of engineering or technology company, or possibly scientific - even if it were office work but tbf I'd consider anything atm.
> 
> I also make a mean cuppa, even old folk compliment my tea making skillz.



You done alot!!!
Does your CV say all those things?
It can be off-putting to an employer if you have done too much of a variety.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 18, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> It can be off-putting to an employer if you have done too much of a variety.



For sure and why I'd never load a CV on to a website, it always gets changed depending on what sort of work I'm applying for. Otherwise it would be about 4 pages long!


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 18, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> Oh wow is that a real job?



I think the real title was "delay attributer".  Job description was a bit vague, so until I hear otherwise I'm going to assume that it's the person who comes up with fake reasons why trains are late.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 18, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> For sure and why I'd never load a CV on to a website, it always gets changed depending on what sort of work I'm applying for. Otherwise it would be about 4 pages long!



Same.
Even my Linkedin profile is very vague.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 18, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> You done alot!!!
> Does your CV say all those things?
> It can be off-putting to an employer if you have done too much of a variety.


I've glossed over the pudding factory and stuff like that. It's mainly admin for the last ten years anyway. All the agency ones are grouped together by date and location as well - eg 'secretarial/medical secretary/administrator - various temp contracts, London 2003-2005', rather than list each one. I only really concentrate on the details where it's been a more permanent or relevant job.

Obviously anything that may be helpful at least gets a mention, but I don't big up anything old or that's been superseded by something more recent of a higher level. Can't totally miss out stuff though as a 'continuous work history' counts for a lot in some positions.




Jon-of-arc said:


> I think the real title was "delay attributer". Job description was a bit vague, so until I hear otherwise I'm going to assume that it's the person who comes up with fake reasons why trains are late.


I'm guessing it will be the rather less glamorous 'booking the coaches and arranging the refunds' side, but you never know.

I'm seriously thinking of blowing the last of my savings on an FLT licence.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 18, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> I've glossed over the pudding factory and stuff like that. It's mainly admin for the last ten years anyway. All the agency ones are grouped together by date and location as well - eg 'secretarial/medical secretary/administrator - various temp contracts, London 2003-2005', rather than list each one. I only really concentrate on the details where it's been a more permanent or relevant job.
> 
> Obviously anything that may be helpful at least gets a mention, but I don't big up anything old or that's been superseded by something more recent of a higher level. Can't totally miss out stuff though as a 'continuous work history' counts for a lot in some positions.



You ought to mention the companies you were contracted to in a sentence.
Do you have a summary of skills on the first page, usually after your name and contact details?


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 18, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> You ought to mention the companies you were contracted to in a sentence.
> Do you have a summary of skills on the first page, usually after your name and contact details?


Yes, of course I do.

I do mention the companies for the more recent/longer ones, not for the factory scuzz work over 15 years ago. Can't see the point of mentioning that it was Staffline that sent me to make xmas puds before xmas one year for a few months 16 years ago, or that it was Randstad that sent me to the shampoo factory to bang the balls into glitter roll ons for a while for not much at all.... just me and my mallet, age 20...

I'm not daft, just unemployable. 

Thus far I've managed to resist mentioning the tea in my actual CV, relegating it to my covering letter. My covering letter, where I normally take the opportunity to highlight any additional skills for that particular role, as if I listed every skill I had at the top of my CV you wouldn't get onto the actual jobs I've done until half way down the next page.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 18, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> I'm guessing it will be the rather less glamorous 'booking the coaches and arranging the refunds' side, but you never know.
> 
> I'm seriously thinking of blowing the last of my savings on an FLT licence.



Go on - stamp all over my dreams, then!

What's an FLT?  Can't be arsed to google...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 18, 2011)

tbh, if the jobs aren't there the quality of your CV won't make a difference...
this is what i'm discovering...

I'm speaking about a permanent move into the company I'm contracting in.
There's an opportunity 90 mins away and isn't ideal.
And another in the city but the 'role' isn't as good...

shit times for everyone.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 18, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Go on - stamp all over my dreams, then!
> 
> What's an FLT? Can't be arsed to google...


Fork lift truck


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 18, 2011)

Isn't there a demand for HGV/ LGV drivers too?

Isn't training free anymore?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 18, 2011)

Ohh, I'd love to do that.  Is it hard or easy to get jobs with an flt license?  How do they pay?


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 18, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Isn't there a demand for HGV/ LGV drivers too?
> 
> Isn't training free anymore?



No you can't get it paid for, not for years. It's like a proper licence upgrade, medicals, waiting around, and a fair bit of money for about the same money as you can get as an experienced administrator or FLT driver. From what I understand FLT licence is just a certificate from an accredited training co and also much cheaper, hundreds rather than the several thousand needed to get an artic licence.

Sadly FLT is 'fork lift truck', not FTL 'faster than light' or owt interesting, sorry to get your hopes up again Jon! 

Around here HGV2 (rigid not artic), experienced secretary/admin temp, FLT driver all £7-£10 per hour. Can't seem to get any office work and there are a lot of warehouses about even in Europe - will ring round a few places tomorrow.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 18, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> I think the real title was "delay attributer". Job description was a bit vague, so until I hear otherwise I'm going to assume that it's the person who comes up with fake reasons why trains are late.


That's brilliant, you should definitely do that. It's quite decent money, but I imagine you'd be in fear for your life as the announcer of delays...!


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 18, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> That's brilliant, you should definitely do that. It's quite decent money, but I imagine you'd be in fear for your life as the announcer of delays...!



Just put on a robot voice and pretend to be a computer...


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 24, 2011)

It looks like I've got a warehouse job that may turn into office and warehouse - better than nowt by a long shot - start tomorrow.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 24, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> It looks like I've got a warehouse job that may turn into office and warehouse - better than nowt by a long shot - start tomorrow.



Great .. well done stuff_it .. my turn to get a job next then !!


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 24, 2011)

Good skills, SI.  Make that money, yo!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 24, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> It looks like I've got a warehouse job that may turn into office and warehouse - better than nowt by a long shot - start tomorrow.



Yay, good effort mate...even though it's not what you wanted, it's still great to have cash coming in.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 25, 2011)

Reckon I just fully ballsed my typing test, it's not like I can't type and when I've done data entry before by speed has picked up really quickly, just am more used to typing 'out of my own head' or audio typing that mixed alphanumeric these days, that was over 10 years ago in fact! 

Very long silence anyway following that, fuck knows what will happen - pallet shifter I guess.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 25, 2011)

Seeming increasingly like imaginary jobs to get me to sign up, both of the fuckers....


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 2, 2011)

Interview this Friday.
Slightly better pay and the role will be partly based on Tower Hill and onsite in Hampshire...urrgh...

Don't mind as long as I can cycle in most days (commute from home is only 30mins then).
Don't fancy Hampshire cos it's over an hour away...

*stuff_it - hang in there mate...*


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 22, 2011)

That job in Tower Hill went shit.
And the actual role has now been pulled.

Medical Device contract - speaking with them today.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Nov 22, 2011)

Telephone interview this afternoon went well - agency called me back within half an hour to confirm I got through to the next stage.  Face 2 face interview on thursday morning.  Fingers crossed, for me please folks.  Gonna kill some cont if I have to look for much longer...


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Nov 22, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Seeming increasingly like imaginary jobs to get me to sign up, both of the fuckers....



Some twat did this to me yesterday - dragged me all the way in when I responded to a perm position that they'd advertsied, got me to sign her forms and then offered me two weeks of temp work.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 22, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Some twat did this to me yesterday - dragged me all the way in when I responded to a perm position that they'd advertsied, got me to sign her forms and then offered me two weeks of temp work.


I didn't even get that, just promises that they would call me in the next few days.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 22, 2011)

Agencies are fuckers.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 22, 2011)

Still not got owt except the usual 'freelance for mum' - this week I will mostly be a removals person, tax/accounts assistant, interior designer and general dogsbody... *sigh*

There have been a few good applications and a couple of interviews over the last few weeks for 'proper' jobs, so fingers crossed.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 23, 2011)

Okay, I just got confirmation of interview at Chancery Lane next Tuesday.
I must practice and not fuck this up.
Gives me a chance to work in the city again...


----------



## Quartz (Nov 23, 2011)

Good luck.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh man, one of the women who interviewed me today was some random I had got chatting to at a club, whilst on a meph binge, about two years ago.  I don't remember much of that night, but I do recall discussing the relative merits of some peoples belief that prim and proper looking women with glasses (of which she is definitely one...) are all repressed nymphomaniacs.  TBF, she did agree she was a right goer in the bedroom...

Somehow or other, we even ended up being "friends" on FB (the sort who never actually speak to each other).  Until this morning, when she saw my name on her interview list and promptly deleted me...

That's bad, right?  I mean, there isn't really a way in which it could be good, is there?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 24, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Oh man, one of the women who interviewed me today was some random I had got chatting to at a club, whilst on a meph binge, about two years ago. I don't remember much of that night, but I do recall discussing the relative merits of some peoples belief that prim and proper looking women with glasses (of which she is definitely one...) are all repressed nymphomaniacs. TBF, she did agree she was a right goer in the bedroom...
> 
> Somehow or other, we even ended up being "friends" on FB (the sort who never actually speak to each other). Until this morning, when she saw my name on her interview list and promptly deleted me...
> 
> That's bad, right? I mean, there isn't really a way in which it could be good, is there?



You're right with nerdy women mind - real try-harders in the sack, dunno where such a decrepitude state of mind stems from tbf...

As for your question, how did the actual interview go?
What's your guy feeling?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Nov 24, 2011)

I dunno, I thought I answered the questions ok.  There was nothing amazingly hard, but I did slightly misuse the word "erudite" whilst trying to sound clever at one point.  The main issue is that I'm papering over gaps in my recent employment history with lies and half truths (which sound better  than the full truths, but are still far from ideal...).  That and the fact that they have other people to see - I have all the right skills and experience for the job, but maybe someone else has more of all the right skills and experience?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 24, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> I dunno, I thought I answered the questions ok. There was nothing amazingly hard, but I did slightly misuse the word "erudite" whilst trying to sound clever at one point. The main issue is that I'm papering over gaps in my recent employment history with lies and half truths (which sound better than the full truths, but are still far from ideal...). That and the fact that they have other people to see - I have all the right skills and experience for the job, but maybe someone else has more of all the right skills and experience?



The battle is half won when you get a face-to-face interview - cos on paper you have something they want.

When you're up against others, it's important to let the interviewer know that you're the solution to their problem, and not just another person who can do the job.

As for the correct usage of words, no worries, I don't think anyone says the right things a 100, 90, 80, 70 percent of the time...!


----------



## Voley (Nov 24, 2011)

It's a fucking nightmare trying to get a job right now, I know. I was getting despondent after just a month of unemployment earlier this year so you must be doing your nut by now. I really hope something turns up for you soon stuff_it.


----------



## Voley (Nov 24, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Okay, I just got confirmation of interview at Chancery Lane next Tuesday.
> I must practice and not fuck this up.
> Gives me a chance to work in the city again...


Good luck.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 24, 2011)

I haz a (crap temp) job.

Ah well, better than nowt.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 24, 2011)

well done stuff_it!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 24, 2011)

Means cash for getting out and having a life though, which is always good for the soul


----------



## Greebo (Nov 24, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> I haz a (crap temp) job.
> 
> Ah well, better than nowt.


Is this the one for your mum or a different temp job?  Here's hoping you manage to find something better soon.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 24, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Is this the one for your mum or a different temp job? Here's hoping you manage to find something better soon.


It's a real crappy temp job, not for my mum.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 24, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> It's a real crappy temp job, not for my mum.


That's a huge improvement then.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm considering wanking for coins right now. I hear there's good money to be made down the docks


----------



## Voley (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice one stuff_it.  Crappy it may be but it's much easier to get summat else when you're already in work.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 24, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm considering wanking for coins right now. I hear there's good money to be made down the docks


There aren't any docks near me.


----------



## Voley (Nov 24, 2011)

I hope things pick up for you soon too, OU. It's been a good few months since you came back from abroad now eh?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Nov 24, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> There aren't any docks near me.



I like how thats your only objection...

Well done, anyway, stuff it...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 24, 2011)

NVP said:


> I hope things pick up for you soon too, OU. It's been a good few months since you came back from abroad now eh?


i didn't run out of money til the summer, mind


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Nov 25, 2011)

HAHA!  I got it!  Starting 12th of December.  Gonna try to enjoy the next two weeks of (pressure free) unemployment, coz I know within a month or two I'll be looking back on my unemployed time wistfully longing for the relaxation of endless wasted days...

Good luck to everyone still searching.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2011)

i signed on on tuesday and was urged to apply to be a santa at westfield stratford


----------



## Me76 (Nov 25, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i signed on on tuesday and was urged to apply to be a santa at westfield stratford


Why the sad face?

Just think of all the little brats lovely children you would have to stop from hitting you make happy!


----------



## Greebo (Nov 25, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Why the sad face?
> 
> Just think of all the little brats lovely children you would have to stop from hitting you make happy!


And the hot costume, including fake beard.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 25, 2011)

Well started the next round of job applications. 

Not got any of the development type jobs I applied for, so applying for seasonal work on outdoor centres for next year. They can be real fuckers to their short term staff and as you normally live on site, the differeance between a shit job and a fun one is huge! Needless to say I'll be asking lots of questions if I get interviews, but really need to get out of Northampton.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 25, 2011)

(((Bad Santa)))


----------



## toblerone3 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bit of a weird one. I had three agencies ring me up about the same job the other day. And that was after months of nothing. Another agency rang me up about a job which I got without even an interview. Strange week!


----------



## jesuscrept (Nov 25, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> HAHA! I got it! Starting 12th of December. Gonna try to enjoy the next two weeks of (pressure free) unemployment, coz I know within a month or two I'll be looking back on my unemployed time wistfully longing for the relaxation of endless wasted days.



LOL you what. I think about phoning in sick and getting wankered all day at least once a week now.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 29, 2011)

Interview at 2pm.
The person interviewing is a French guy and is known to be a perv, womaniser who hangs out in seedy places (I know this cos I'm friends with a couple of people he's worked with - he is the real Mr Frenchy).
Been walking around the living room practising answers, talking to myself like a grumbling fool.

I'm a bit nervous which is very unlike me...

Off for a quick run at the gym me thinks.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 29, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Interview at 2pm.<snip>
> Off for a quick run at the gym me thinks.


Good luck, not that you need it.  BTW good idea going for a run - it might get rid of some of that adrenaline and let you calm down a bit.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Nov 29, 2011)

Good luck, Masahiko.  Running some of them nerves off is a great idea.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the support folks!! 
I nearly was late for the meeting. 
Turned up at station and realised I had no wallet or travel card and had to sprint back to the house and then back to station. 
I was sweating all over on train, shirt soaked... 

But the actual interview went very well. 
I was relaxed yet intense and said I was problem fixer, that I'm better than alot of the competition. Unsure if I was too strong, and extreme so fingers crossed. 
We ran out of time, cos both of use talked too much. 
I think I gave a good interview, was precise and blunt. 
Had my legs crossed and sitting back all throughout, and I think he was more under the spotlight than me!


----------



## Epico (Dec 1, 2011)

I hate badly formatted word document application forms, especially when they don't leave room for you to explain how you meet their poxy criteria!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 2, 2011)

i hate application forms...
have they not heard of CVs?


----------



## Greebo (Dec 2, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> i hate application forms...
> have they not heard of CVs?


Yes they have, but the business 'droids like everything standardised so that they can skim and compare.

You have my sympathy though.  You know you've filled in too many forms when your block capitals begin taking on almost as many loops and curves as the rest of your handwriting.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 2, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> i hate application forms...
> have they not heard of CVs?



Me to...we read you're CV with interest...please complete the attached application form. 

At least the one I'm doing at the moment is half sane and doesn't have to many boxes.



Greebo said:


> You have my sympathy though. You know you've filled in too many forms when your block capitals begin taking on almost as many loops and curves as the rest of your handwriting.



What is this "handwriting" of which you speak?


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 2, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Me to...we read you're CV with interest...please complete the attached application form.
> 
> At least the one I'm doing at the moment is half sane and doesn't have to many boxes.
> 
> What is this "handwriting" of which you speak?


If you want crapy min wage work near you there's a mobile phone repairs place hiring atm....it's ongoing though, not just for xmas, and you have the chance to learn Polish - I'm going to get Mito to tell me some choice phrases if I get it (which I'm unlikely not to)... as in there aren't loads of thick bigoted English people working there so will probably be quite pleasant.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks stuff it. Just about existing on the hours from the climbing wall, although think I'm only person I know whose gutted not to be working as much over xmas as they first hoped. Will see what January brings, now that's the only work I'm getting. One good thing about Northampton is that if your willing to look there will always be a shit min wage job. 

At least now I'm finally uninjured I can climb, so days where get two hours with a three hour gap before the next two aren't so dull.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 5, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Thanks for the support folks!!
> I nearly was late for the meeting.
> Turned up at station and realised I had no wallet or travel card and had to sprint back to the house and then back to station.
> I was sweating all over on train, shirt soaked...
> ...



Update: I have a 2nd interview
I'll be meeting the Director sometime next week!!

Fingers crossed, I so want to be back in the city...(and it's in Farringdon, direct train from Streatham!).


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 5, 2011)

I've got min wage work but in something technical - I don't anticipate having to look again until I start uni next year.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 5, 2011)

HMV Regent Street are looking for temps.
The pay is good for retail. Shit hours and work conditions but it's cash in the pocket and the girls are always nice.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2011)

I used to do that. It was fun, but shit money. I'm going home at xmas though, so no point doing that and it would be a massive step backwards anyway.
I'm getting fed up. I haven't applied for any jobs for about 3 weeks now. I've lost my mojo. I don't know what to look for and I don't know what I'm suitable for. I look every day online at lots of big jobs websites, but none of the jobs look suitable for my experiences, or pay enough, or don't look like soul-destroying bad career moves. I'm beginning to think that nothing I've done in my career counts for anything and I'm back to square one and will be competing for the same jobs as 21 year old graduates who are more up for it than I am.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 13, 2011)

I did the HMV 2 years ago.
And was a organic/ tofu delivery van man.

It was shit, hard work.
But I needed the cash...


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 13, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> I used to do that. It was fun, but shit money. I'm going home at xmas though, so no point doing that and it would be a massive step backwards anyway.
> I'm getting fed up. I haven't applied for any jobs for about 3 weeks now. I've lost my mojo. I don't know what to look for and I don't know what I'm suitable for. I look every day online at lots of big jobs websites, but none of the jobs look suitable for my experiences, or pay enough, or don't look like soul-destroying bad career moves. I'm beginning to think that nothing I've done in my career counts for anything and I'm back to square one and will be competing for the same jobs as 21 year old graduates who are more up for it than I am.


It's not that bad. Most 21 year olds are complete muppe...oh.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 16, 2011)

At least 21 year olds are easy to shag.


----------



## g force (Dec 21, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Update: I have a 2nd interview
> I'll be meeting the Director sometime next week!!
> 
> Fingers crossed, I so want to be back in the city...(and it's in Farringdon, direct train from Streatham!).



Oh, good luck! We could catch the train together in the mornings  just got a new job and nearest Station is Farringdon (then a 15 min walk) I swear there must be Urbanites commuting from St. Reatham every day!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 21, 2011)

g force said:


> Oh, good luck! We could catch the train together in the mornings  just got a new job and nearest Station is Farringdon (then a 15 min walk) I swear there must be Urbanites commuting from St. Reatham every day!



That's exactly where I be!
Will be catching the train to Farringdon and a short walk to Clerkenwell Rd!! 
Do you know how long it takes to get from St. Reatham to Farringdon?

I still waiting for confirmation of 2nd interview.
The manager tells me not to worry.
But I dislike waiting.


----------



## g force (Dec 21, 2011)

25 minutes, unless it sits at Herne Hill for no discernable reason as it sometimes does.

Well good luck and fingers crossed!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 21, 2011)

g force said:


> 25 minutes, unless it sits at Herne Hill for no discernable reason as it sometimes does.
> 
> Well good luck and fingers crossed!



Thanks.
25 mins + 10 mins walk isn't too bad at all!!
Yeah, I just emailed them for an update.
Fingers Crossed I land this.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 21, 2011)

Update:

Final interview on Jan 3rd!
It's me up against 2 others.
It's gonna be very, very tough.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 21, 2011)

Off two days ill from my agency job so got the boot.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 21, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Off two days ill from my agency job so got the boot.



!!
That's awful man. What a bunch of cunts!!


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 21, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> !!
> That's awful man. What a bunch of cunts!!


No, it's standard practice actually.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 21, 2011)

Jesus stuff it, you are going through the mill lately girl.  I really hope you find something else


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 21, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> What a bunch of cunts!!





stuff_it said:


> No, it's standard practice actually.



agencies being cunts is standard practice, isn't it?

bleurgh.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 21, 2011)

it's pretty awful that kinda behaviour.
employees do get ill and he was only off for two days!


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 21, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> it's pretty awful that kinda behaviour.
> employees do get ill and he was only off for two days!


She!

New job is new, you aren't allowed to be ill for a while even if you do start in the middle of a cold epidemic.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 21, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> She!
> 
> New job is new, you aren't allowed to be ill for a while even if you do start in the middle of a cold epidemic.


No, much better to go in and cough and splutter over everyone and spread your germs about a bit.  

Sorry to hear that stuff_it.  Chin up and all that.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 21, 2011)

Me76 said:


> No, much better to go in and cough and splutter over everyone and spread your germs about a bit.
> 
> Sorry to hear that stuff_it. Chin up and all that.


Even better is that that's where I caught it, my supervisor had been off with it the week before, and one of the new starters had made it in but at deaths door that week, being asthmatic when I get a cold I can't actually breathe air sometimes so I thought it better to take a day or two off rather than risk going hypoxic when say I was driving to work at half five in the morning ill...or to risk passing out on the long fast walk to break...


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 21, 2011)

I get to spend the day round my mum's working for £5 an hour and being insulted. In fact she has started insulting me early just to make sure she has time to get it all in....yay!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 21, 2011)

Matricide?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jan 2, 2012)

Final interview tomorrow in Farringdon.
I'm feeling a tad sick, anxious.
Need to prepare.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 2, 2012)

Good luck 100% masahiko, and good luck to other job seekers.


----------



## g force (Jan 3, 2012)

Good luck 100% masahiko - fingers crossed for you!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks guys.
Unsure how it went.
I may have gone in too aggressive/ money orientated.
I also fucked up the negotiation as I didn't realise it was going to that way.
Who knows.
Will find out by the end of the week.

Fingers crossed.

And good luck to everyone else in this very harsh job market!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 3, 2012)

100% masahiko said:


> Thanks guys.
> Unsure how it went.
> I may have gone in too aggressive/ money orientated.
> I also fucked up the negotiation as I didn't realise it was going to that way.
> ...



Bleurgh.

Hope there's good news soon.

My experience suggests that they always take longer than they say about letting people know.

On my front, I have a telephone interview on Friday.  Never had one of them before - anyone got any experience / thoughts worth sharing?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jan 3, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Bleurgh.
> 
> Hope there's good news soon.
> 
> ...



Stand up during telephone interview.
Also, practice your answering your answers.

I always write out shit like "why do you want to join us?"
"what sort of skills/ experience can you give us?"

write it all down and practice it over and over until it becomes fluent.

great thing about telephone interviews is that you only one factor to deliver.
a (first) positive vocal impression is easier to achieve than a physical one (imo).

GL!


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 4, 2012)

Well there's loads of industrial work about locally now, but only if you are willing to work every weekend, a total of six full days. Apparently it's called 'being flexible'.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jan 4, 2012)

Just had a call from a bloke from the company I interviewed for.

Apparently, the Director is calling me this afternoon with an offer!


----------



## Greebo (Jan 4, 2012)

100% masahiko said:


> Just had a call from a bloke from the company I interviewed for.
> 
> Apparently, the Director is calling me this afternoon with an offer!


Well done you!  I hope it'll be well paid enough etc.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 4, 2012)

100% masahiko said:


> Just had a call from a bloke from the company I interviewed for.
> 
> Apparently, the Director is calling me this afternoon with an offer!


Well done, I take it you have all your expenses worked out for travel, rent/mortgage/bills etc? If they make you an offer too low then you may be able to find some middle ground if you show that you have thought about it properly.


----------



## g force (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice one!!!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 5, 2012)

somewhat to my surprise, I have passed the telephone interview thing (I thought I did bloody awful) and have a real interview later this month.  

Without going into detail, it's a new post where they want a number of people, and they have re-advertised.  I don't know whether that's a good sign or not...


----------



## g force (Jan 6, 2012)

Possibly the job i've just got they'd been looking for 6+ months for someone and it was a matter of finding the right set of skills/experience etc. sometimes it just works out like that.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jan 6, 2012)

got an email saying the director i met on Tuesday will get back to me but probably not today.

in other words, the director has delayed the decision in hiring me.
this isn't good and i suspect the phone call the day after the interview was simply to keep me 'warm' - that i'm neither a solid yes or no.
this is balls. what a bunch of wanks.

cocks.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## stuff_it (Feb 28, 2012)

I still seem to be unemployable.


----------

